# Hi from Huddersfield



## Scubasteve (Oct 22, 2017)

Hello there. I am a new joiner recently arrived in the UK from Melbourne. Really struggling to find good coffee here. Any tips for good local coffee shops


----------



## eddie57 (Mar 21, 2017)

Hi welcome mate, someone will come along from your area and recommend a good coffee shop, that's, of course, if they have one.


----------



## chip_kara (Sep 25, 2017)

Hi there,

I am in Huddersfield! There are some good options for a coffee here









Espresso Corner has been my normal haunt for a few years, Square Mile RedBrick is the house coffee and they always have a Dark Woods as well which is a roaster based just outside of Huddersfield. Service can be a bit slow at times but the coffee is good and they have great snacks/food from local businesses. Plus they have a lovely La Marzocco machine and Mazzer grinder on the counter. The main guy who runs it is super friendly and really loves his business clearly so thats a good sign when ordering.

Epicure Bar and Kitchen is just opposite the uni and they do good coffee as well and have some truly top notch equipment to make it with. It can be slightly more hit and miss, if you get one of the guys who knows what they're doing you will get a suburb coffee, but if you get a day where they aren't in it can sometimes be more questionable. They also do great food and have just got into the Good Food Guide. They use Origin coffee and always have some guest filters on etc.

You can buy retail bags from both places for what they stock so Origin, Square Mile and Dark Woods as well!









There are also loads of great places in Leeds and Manchester if you take a day trip to either of them!

Steve


----------



## Scubasteve (Oct 22, 2017)

Brilliant. Thank Steve. Will give them a go.


----------



## ShortShots (Oct 2, 2013)

Definitely get out to Dark Woods where possible, great team and great coffee!


----------

